# My daughters Quarter Horse



## Reble (Jan 10, 2010)

My daughter is away tonight and can not reach her, but got a call where she has her Quarter Horse boarding, he is in bad shape when they found him, we got there around 9:30 p.m.

He has colic and stomach is hard and very faint heart beat, vet took for ever it seemed to come out, finally got there at 1:00 a.m. and we tubed him, etc, nothing more we can do, unless we took him too Guelph which the vet did not think he would make it there and no quarentees, he is just resting quietly, vet said if he makes it through the night, it is a miricle, please pray for General, a 6 year old Palamino gelding.

Please Please prayer for him.

thanks


----------



## Dairygirl (Jan 10, 2010)

I am so sorry about General. I lost a mini mare last month to a bad colic. I sure pray that General makes it.

My vet said that due to the colder weather he has seen a lot of colics this winter.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jan 10, 2010)

Sending good thoughts for General.

My old Quarter Horse mare Josie used to colic like clock work once or twice every winter. I can remember spending all night at the boarding barn hand walking her in 10* weather on at least 6 or 8 occasions. Seems like the cold weather always brings it on, and she was a finicky mare. Didnt like water cold, didnt like it hot... Did your vet give him anything for pain? Some may disagree and say it masks the symptoms, but we always gave banamine to keep them as comfortable as possible.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 10, 2010)

You got prayers for General comming for me!

Leya


----------



## Charley (Jan 10, 2010)

Sending prayers for General.


----------



## Connie P (Jan 10, 2010)

Many prayers for General. I hope he is doing better this morning.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jan 10, 2010)

Adding my prayers.........any word this morning yet?


----------



## Reble (Jan 10, 2010)

mydaddysjag said:


> Did your vet give him anything for pain?


Yes, I had given him banimine and the vet gave him something stronger.

We thought for sure at 4:00 a.m. he was a goner, he had gone to the part of the stall where the door was, and layed flat out of course where the cold cement was, very faint breathing and did not respond.

The lady at the boarding place just called me, and said cannot believe it, General is still alive and moved himself back onto the bedded area and did lift his head when she went in and is breathing a little better, not sure if this is a turn for the better, but is still layed flat out and is amazing still alive.

He sure is a fighter, but the stomach is still hard.

Going to call the vet in another hour to see what he thinks, because he did not think this morning he would be alive... oh please please please keep those prayers coming, you would never have believed he could still be alive this morning if you had ever seen him last night.

Of course my knee cap is about 3X the size where when he was laying down my husband and I tried to get him up and without warning flipped over and his spine hit my knee. but forget about me, just keep those prayers coming.

Still waiting to hear from my daughter, just maybe I can give her good news instead of what we where expecting.

thankyou thankyou thankyou.


----------



## wildoak (Jan 10, 2010)

Hope you have good news today, and that he bounces back. Colic can surely be a nightmare....been there too many times. Did the vet run IV fluids into him as well as tubing? If you get enough fluids in them it sometimes will do the trick.

Jan


----------



## Reble (Jan 10, 2010)

wildoak said:


> Hope you have good news today, and that he bounces back. Colic can surely be a nightmare....been there too many times. Did the vet run IV fluids into him as well as tubing? If you get enough fluids in them it sometimes will do the trick.Jan


No, and just got off the phone with the vet, and he said he has twisted his intestines, and its just a matter of time.

I asked if he should come out and put him down, he said wait another few hours...being he is in no pain I should add

Finally my daughter called she is getting a ride out to the barn, she is just crying poor girl, going over to meet her thank you all. not much hope now. will let you know when I get back ...


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 10, 2010)

Mary, I am praying for some miracle for General. I feel so bad for your daughter. How long has she had General? Hes so young.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, I will still say prayers for your precious General. I pray that you and your daughter find strength in each other, in this terrible time. I have been in the same situation, I feel deeply for you guys. May he cross over peacefully, and with the ones he loves and love him.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry



.


----------



## Barbie (Jan 10, 2010)

Prayers for General and you and your daughter. Hope for a miracle, but if that doesn't happen may he cross the Rainbow Bridge peacefully.

God bless and (((((HUGS))))

Barbie


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jan 10, 2010)

So very sorry, still sending prayers for a miracle.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear that he's in such bad shape. Gotta add though that I'm surprised the vet says he twisted his intestine but still wants to wait a few hours. One can only assume that he's making an educated guess about the twisted gut; and if it is, I don't understand waiting.

Sure hope next time you post it's with much better news about his condition. I'm sure your daughter is devistated.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 10, 2010)

Mary , so sorry to hear about General, I will pray for a miracle, Hugs sent your way for all of you. Take Care Frannie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 10, 2010)

AppyLover, I thought it was odd to wait a few more hours also, but it depends upon the severity of how bad its twisted. Alot of horses make it thru a colic surgery that have had twisted guts...I guess that is why I dont understand him waiting a few hours. I would of thought he would of wanted to preform surgery ASAP, if he thought there was a chance. Mary, did he do a abdominal tap to check the fluids? Did he say which area was twisted and how bad?


----------



## Marty (Jan 10, 2010)

I"m so sorry. This is horrible news.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 10, 2010)

just can't imagine what a stressful time this is - and heartache - wishing the best - prayers with everyone. So sad.


----------



## anoki (Jan 10, 2010)

Mary, I am soo sorry to hear this....hoping for a good outcome no matter what the vet is saying.

If you get a minute and don't mind me asking, could you pm or email the name of the vet you are using?

Lots of positive thoughts coming your way.....

~kathryn


----------



## Reble (Jan 10, 2010)

Update and so very very thankful for all the good thoughts and prayers.

Vet called back and decided to come check him out again, he is puzzled so said he would get the owner of the vet office to also come out...

this vet I trust 100 %, we gave him a good sedation for his discomfort tubed him again, my daughter is not ready to say good-bye, so we have done all possible at this time unless we want to take the chance on surgery and the vet does not think he will make the trip.

Giving him and her sometime to say their good-byes.

She has only had him for a couple of years, but poor Melada our 20 year paso fino, keeps nudging him softly and standing over him, so so sad to see her letting go of her best friend.

Do not think badly of us, not letting him go yet, my daughter is just not ready.












Yes, Please Pray for a peaceful passing.


----------



## Minimor (Jan 10, 2010)

A twisted intestine & the vet said to wait a few hours. That is shameful. If surgery wasn't an option and my vet suggested that I would be extremely upset. Has he at least given the horse enough drugs so that he is sedated to the point of being out of it, and isn't actually suffering this whole time?

I am so sorry for the horse and what he is going through.


----------



## Genie (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh I am so sorry Mary.

I hope he passes easily



Thinking of you


----------



## Reble (Jan 10, 2010)

Minimor said:


> A twisted intestine & the vet said to wait a few hours. That is shameful. If surgery wasn't an option and my vet suggested that I would be extremely upset. Has he at least given the horse enough drugs so that he is sedated to the point of being out of it, and isn't actually suffering this whole time?
> I am so sorry for the horse and what he is going through.



Yes he has, and he is laying quietly without any discomfort, but thanks for your thoughts..


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 10, 2010)

Mary, we would NEVER judge you. I know you are doing everything possible and have your daughter to think about too. I know how hard this is on you, Glen, your daughter and General. God will give you all strength to get thru this.

I honestly do think if IT WAS ME.... I would take the chance at surgery, he has made it thru the night and the day now, and I would think if his intestines were twisted THAT BAD, he would have passed by now. How far would the trip be to preform surgery on him? What tests did your vet do to know exactly that it was a twisted intestine? ...and what color was the fluid that he got? Did he get any gut sounds at all? Was he the only vet to check him out? I do hope the vet has him very heavily sedated, to the point of not knowing what is going on with him. Ohhh...I Just feel so bad not only for General, but for you and your daughter as well. Email me when you have time, and let your daughter know I am thinking and praying for her and General. (((hugs)))

Corinne


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 10, 2010)

Sending prayers for strength for you and your daughter

So sorry


----------



## Reble (Jan 10, 2010)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Mary, we would NEVER judge you. I know you are doing everything possible and have your daughter to think about too. I know how hard this is on you, Glen, your daughter and General. God will give you all strength to get thru this. Corinne


Thanks Corinne for not judging, will email you.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jan 10, 2010)

> I would take the chance at surgery, he has made it thru the night and the day now, and I would think if his intestines were twisted THAT BAD, he would have passed by now.


I have not read all the posts, but have they tried hydration? That is what saved my mare after day 4 of a horrid bout of colic that we suspected was an impaction and/or twist. She had to stand in crossties in her stall for 12 hours, with a stomach tube tied to her halter.



I had to pour a litre of lukewarm water into a funnel, through the tube every 30-60 minutes (? cannot remember for sure) for that 12 hours. What it does, is completely hydrate the intestines so they soften and open to allow a blockage to soak and soften enough to get past the impacted site. It worked wonders with her...and even had it been a twist, which my vet suspected at the cecum, it will sometimes, "float" it back into place...which we think happened to my mare.

We had nothing to lose; as I had already okay'ed having her euthanized...it is worth asking your vet about.

Praying for a recovery.


----------



## tagalong (Jan 10, 2010)

The "hard" distended belly suggests a torsion/twist or a rupture that may be too far gone for surgery and a long haul to get there. And to be honest, if the horse is heavily sedated and feeling no pain, I see nothing wrong with having some time to say goodbye.

My heart goes out to you and your daughter... and General.


----------



## Reble (Jan 10, 2010)

tagalong said:


> The "hard" distended belly suggests a torsion/twist or a rupture that may be too far gone for surgery and a long haul to get there. And to be honest, if the horse is heavily sedated and feeling no pain, I see nothing wrong with having some time to say goodbye.
> My heart goes out to you and your daughter... and General.



So glad you understand, this sure has not been great to see my daughter's heart break and I cannot fix it.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry Mar, I left a message on your phone. Take Care Frannie


----------



## ShaunaL (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry you, your daughter and General are going through this. Good thoughts for peace for all of you. I hope your knee is ok, take care of yourself too


----------



## REO (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry



My heart goes out to your daughter and General. {{{{Hugs}}}}

We lost a filly to a twisted intestine a few years ago


----------



## miniwhinny (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry



:No-Sad (((((HUGS))))) to all involved


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for all of you.






God bless poor General.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jan 10, 2010)

I am so terribly sorry. You know what is best for him, no one else. He will tell you. I am sorry.


----------



## Reble (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.

General has passed away peacefully...So young but has made memories in our hearts.


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Jan 11, 2010)

i am so sorry for your loss. :'(


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 11, 2010)

farwell General.I pray for you and your daughter.You all will be in our prayers.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jan 11, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear about Generals passing. Rest in Peace Young Man. Prayers go out to your and your daughter. Im sure she has many happy memories that will be with her always.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 11, 2010)

What a heartbreak, I'm so sorry.


----------



## REO (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## Miniv (Jan 11, 2010)

My blessings to you all.......I know how hard this is......


----------



## Gini (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear General passed. I pray the memories of her general will help your daughters heart to heal.


----------



## barnbum (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh, Mary--how hard this must be for you to watch your daughter and your other horse grieve while you deal with your own sadness. Hang in there.


----------



## Charlene (Jan 12, 2010)

mary, i am so very sorry. i have been following this thread and offering prayers for general. now, i will pray you and your daughter will find peace.





(((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 12, 2010)

Mary, Your daughter has MANY wonderful memories of General, that will live on forever in her heart, and yours, it is those memories that will get your daughter thru this very hard time. Memories last a lifetime. RIP General. (((hugs)))


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 12, 2010)

_[SIZE=12pt]Im so sorry for your loss..... I know how difficult this must be for your daughter and yourself. My prayers are with your beloved General on is new journey.[/SIZE]_


----------



## Reble (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks so much for your kind words, and how you guys understand, others just think its a horse, so go get another one they are cheap now...





Well it was more difficult than I thought but I am a strong women held up for my daughter, my daughter could not go into the barn, just cried and cried and cried.

The owner of the barn waited till we left and her husband got General out, but poor Melada she went crazy, which I did not expect, she tried everything to get to him and the lady said she was just screaming, the most horrible screams you could of heard. She was ready to bolt every where and any where, his death was around 8:00 p.m. and they finally got him out around midnight.

Melada is doing fine this morning, thanks to the Lady, stayed out with her for awhile till she settled and she talked with her and told Melada she understood how it was to loose a friend. Now Melada being 20 years old has seen her friends come and go in her life but believe me, have never acted like this.

Have not told my daughter yet, thank goodness she was not there to see Melada go through this or maybe with her she would have been different, as I wipe a tear rolling down my cheek I must say this is much harder than I ever thought possible, out of my life around horses 24 years now, this is the 2nd horse I have known to pass away, my only horse was our mini Seahorse from Quest.

Anita has talked about moving Melada to a stable with an indoor arena where she could be around horses again. The owner of this barn has only sheep and an alpaca.

General will be removed sometime today.

Bless you all


----------



## GOTTACK (Jan 12, 2010)

I am just so sorry for your loss- you and your daughter will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Lisa


----------



## Marty (Jan 12, 2010)

Mary this is so sad its making me cray and bringing up sad memories I've had. I've also lost horses to a fatal twist. And I"ve also had to deal with my boys when they lost their pony and horses as well so believe me, I know what is going on and how hard this is on the whole family. Hug that daughter of yours tight and give her a big one from me and one for yourself. Rest in Peace now General. You were so loved and will always be loved. Take care of yourself Mary. This can drain a mom.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for you all and I hope the other horse can be moved. Horses just need horses, it seems.


----------



## SilverDollar (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I was praying so hard that he would make it. This past October I lost my rescue horse; he was 30 but it was still so hard to lose him. He's the first horse I've lost. You're right, many people don't understand and think it's "just a horse". We all know different. They're a huge part of our families.

Keeping you, your daughter, and family (and Melada, too) in my prayers.


----------



## Watcheye (Jan 13, 2010)

That is just heart breaking.


----------



## bcody (Jan 13, 2010)

I am so sorry. I wish there was more to say that would help. Give your daughter a hug.


----------



## rockin r (Jan 13, 2010)

Awe. I am so very sorry..Hugs to all who loved him..


----------

